# Где можно посмотреть баян?



## yav110455 (31 Мар 2010)

Вечер добрый.Подскажите где в Москве можно посмотреть баяны,новые и б/у.Недавно был в Аккорде возле Савеловского,знаю на Нагорной,на Неглинке вообще смотреть нечего.Куда еще можно заглянуть?

Посмотреть и попробовать звучание.

Не на Нагорной,а на Нагатинской.Прошу прощения.


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2010)

Сьездите на фабрику и там посмотрите...а вообще хотелось бы что-б вы конкретизировали какого плана именно инструмент вы ищите.


----------



## MAN (1 Апр 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Сьездите на фабрику и там посмотрите...а вообще хотелось бы что-б вы конкретизировали какого плана именно инструмент вы ищите


Юрий! Вот как раз для того, чтобы определиться с выбором, и хотелось бы иметь возможность где-то познакомиться поближе с различными инструментами различных производителей. Для любителей, ищущих себе недорогой инструмент соответствующего уровня, это, наверное, особенно актуально. 
Был я в конце прошлого года в Вашей "Симфонии" по просьбе одного знакомого, которому Вы в гостевой "Купибаяна", отговорив его от покупки "Грандины" с рук, порекомендовали приехать прямо на Нагатинскую с целью что-нибудь подобрать на месте (он искал себе баян до 40 тыс. руб). Ну и что? В салоне я лично увидел только два "Этюда", а остальное - импорт от 260 тыс. да оркестровые баяны. Парнишка-продавец сказал, что это всё, что есть на данный момент. А, ведь, человек мог приехать сам и издалека!
На какую фабрику Вы предлагаете ехать любителю?
В Тулу? Ну покажут там тот же "Этюд", "Тулу-209 (210)", и куда дальше? В Италию? В Чехию лыжи навострять или, может, в "поднебесную"?


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

Уважаемый MAN!Дело в том,что то что вы видите на витрине и то что имеется в наличии разные вещи(надеюсь вы понимаете почему все не выставляется на ветрину).Поэтому я всегда и настаиваю,что-б перед поездкой в магазин связались для начала со мной,т.к естественно продавец вам ни чем не поможет!По определенным причинам я вынужден был ставить дорогущие баяны.По поводу ассортимента ,могу вас уверить что он имеется и на любой вкус,просто надо понять и обговорить что человеку нужно!Но вашу критику учьту и постараюсь исправить этот пробел.Вы совершенно правы,вопрос надо решать на месте,в Москве.Кстати в дальнейшем думаю вообще создать специализированый салон только по аккордеонам,баянам,гармоням,и родственым инструментам этой серии.


----------



## yav110455 (1 Апр 2010)

В том году я был в Питере. Зашел в комиссионный магазин муз.инструментов на Васильевском острове. Инструментов там очень много. В интернете можно посмотреть по этому адресу. muz-instrument.ru. Что-нибудь подобное есть в Москве?


----------



## MAN (1 Апр 2010)

To *zet10*: Уважаемый Юрий! Мой рассказ не является критикой в Ваш персональный адрес. То, что Вы делаете, безусловно, заслуживает только уважения и одобрения. Однако, Ваша деятельность, как я понимаю, ориентирована в основном на решение проблем с инструментами, возникающих у профессиональных и профессионально обучающихся музыкантов, очевидно достаточно хорошо знающих, что им нужно, а автор данного топика, как и я, и мой знакомый, о котором я упомянул, и многие другие потенциальные покупатели - любители. И для нас выбор, поиск и приобретение инструмента - проблема особая и не только в связи с иным классом и ценой баянов и аккордеонов, которыми мы можем себе позволить обзавестись, но и из-за острого недостатка, фактически отсутствия информации. Нам трудно как раз определиться, что же именно мы ищем! Ведь просто нет у большинства из нас совершенно никакой возможности сравнить между собой хотя бы два-три различных инструмента любительского уровня в одинаково нормальном техническом состоянии (не говоря уж о большем), чтобы сориентироваться и сделать правильный выбор.

Приведу любопытный исторический факт. Примерно полвека тому назад (где-то в начале 60-х) мой отец (тоже любитель, разумеется), покупая себе баян в ДЕРЕВЕНСКОМ "СЕЛЬПО"!, долго выбирал инструменту какой фабрики и какой модели отдать своё предпочтение!
Да! В те далёкие годы баян был поистине НАРОДНЫМ инструментом!
Разумеется, были и тогда дорогостоящие инструменты для профи, в том числе изготавливавшиеся по индивидуальным заказам лучшими мастерами, но вот простеньких любительских и ученических баянов было много разных и везде, да и по цене они были несравнимо доступнее, чем теперешние.


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

MAN.Думаю вы правы!Но кстати я уже думаю над тем ,как решить этот пробелл...Есть некоторые идеи и думаю в скором времени воплотить их в жизь! К сожалению все вопросы с инструментами приходится решать практически одному,так что катастрофически сложно разорваться что-бы удовлетворить интерес всех рангов любителей.Повторюсь, в дальнейшем думаю создать еще отдельный спецсалон с уклоном только на язычковые инструменты.Буду рад если смогу вам чем то помочь и проконсультировать,так что обращайтесь и звоните.С уважением Юрий.


----------



## SibBayan (1 Апр 2010)

Проблема показа инструмента очень острая. У нас, например, ситуация так складывается. Покупатели знают что мы можем сделать с инструментом и заключают договор (и проплачивают) ещё на стадии ремонта. Поэтому в готовом виде инструменты покупателям, пришедшим просто "на огонёк", показывать просто не успеваем. Как только инструмент готов--его сразу забирают. Если же приходит человек "с улицы", то бывает очень сложно продемонстрировать " на пальцах" как будет звучать и выглядеть инструмент, разложенный по нескольким полкам на стеллаже. Буквально позавчера закончили Юпитер с аккордом Арапова--всё, показать уже не успеваем--завтра уезжает в другой город. А жаль, такие инструменты редкость, аккорд шикарный, такие инструменты и нашим студентам пригодились бы, но заказчик ещё не глядя его "застолбил" месяц назад.


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

И все же нельзя брать инструмент "неглядя"...Любой инструмент нужно смотреть и в этом я в целом поддерживаю сторону покупателей и любителей!


----------



## SibBayan (1 Апр 2010)

Даже любителям мы не предлагаем инструменты не подготовленные. Все инструменты проходят перед продажей ремонт (замена клапанов, мастики, где-то полировка, замена меха, настройка) 
К сожалению, даже новые инструменты просто не подготовлены к реализации. Тула 209 вся западает (хорошо если ещё корпус целый--бывает и такое приходит). А Рубин он и в Африке Рубин.


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> К сожалению, даже новые инструменты просто не подготовлены к реализации. Тула 209 вся западает (хорошо если ещё корпус целый--бывает и такое приходит). А Рубин он и в Африке Рубин.


К сожалению отечественный производитель действительно стал наплевательски относиться на изготовление инструментов!(Исключения называть не буду,а то сочтут рекламмой!)


----------



## MAN (2 Апр 2010)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> А Рубин он и в Африке Рубин.


А, кстати, о "Рубинах". Эти баяны изготавливаются по сей день? Или речь идёт только о ранее выпущенных инструментах? Что-то я не могу нигде найти информацию о нынешней ситуации с Кировской ф-кой. Может "Рубины" и всякие там "Кировские-3" теперь и впрямь в Африке производят?


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2010)

MAN писал:


> А, кстати, о "Рубинах". Эти баяны изготавливаются по сей день?


Там ситуация очень плачевная,год назад они были на гране банкротства...думаю и по сей день там все трудно.


----------

